
Writers: Bots Are Stealing and Selling Your Content. Here's How to Stop Them - josourcing
https://www.justoutsourcing.com/writing/legal/badbots.php
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Oh LoL. Hit this and got presented with a blank page that simply says "U.S.
Only".

F.U.

